# my dog ate hostess snowball!



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

have any of your dogs gotten into food when you weren't home? My boyfriends dog is a miniature american eskimo & ate two hostess snowballs. I'm wondering if he'll be okay. He asking fine so far..

-sam


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucky dog! 

(I'm sure he'll be fine).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think there will be any problems at all. I doubt there is much actual chocolate in snowball. Maybe he thought it was a real snowball. Dogs love real snowballs too.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He should be fine. Maybe farting snowflakes later on?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker once ate the economy pack, minus one, of Hostess Chocolate Cupcakes. Packages and all. His biggest problem was when he vomited up all the EMPTY wrappers...Tucker has a cast iron stomach though. Even poison control wasn't worried about him. I always call Animal Poison Control for peace of mind.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

He should be just fine. Maybe a bit of stomach upset since I would assume he doesn't normally get snowballs...

My oldest dog, Sage, once ate a 12 oz bag of easter eggs, foil wrappers and all. He's a big boy and they were milk chocolate, so there was no worry with the chocolate. He sure did poop pretty for a couple of days though!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When I was kid we didn't know chocolate was bad for dogs.So my little 12 pound cockapoo got chocloate a lot. She ate thru the toes of my brother's & my stocking one X-mas andate all the chocolate candy out of them. And everynight she had a dish of ice cream with chocolate syrup on top even when it was chocolate ice cream cause she wouldn't eat it if it wasn't just like mine. This poor mistreated dog lived to be 17 1/2.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, Hostess Snowballs...Hank would have thought he hit the mother load!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My sheltie ate half a bag of Hershey Kisses many years ago foil and all. She was one sick puppy (vomiting and diarrhea) at 2 am. Other than that she was fine. The clean up was disgusting (she slept with us) but everything smelled like chocolate! Should be ok.


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

iowagold said:


> he should be just fine. Maybe a bit of stomach upset since i would assume he doesn't normally get snowballs...
> 
> My oldest dog, sage, once ate a 12 oz bag of easter eggs, foil wrappers and all. He's a big boy and they were milk chocolate, so there was no worry with the chocolate. He sure did poop pretty for a couple of days though!


 
lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Muddypaws.... your sheltie story made me laugh! My college dog was a sheltie named Wesley.... he was quite a character and one weekend a friend was babysitting him for me, she left him unattended and he ate an entire bag of Kraft caramel squares which he then threw up all over her roommates bed. 

This same dog (I still miss him  snuck an entire pecan pie off the sideboard my first married Christmas in my M-I-L's house. We returned from church and there wasn't a crumb left. Yes, he was a little sick  I was mortified!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> have any of your dogs gotten into food when you weren't home? My boyfriends dog is a miniature american eskimo & ate two hostess snowballs. I'm wondering if he'll be okay. He asking fine so far..
> 
> -sam


 
All Inuits love snow balls!!!


----------

